# Can my yanmar 330d run a backhoe attachment?



## yanman330D (Sep 23, 2020)

Looking at buying a backhoe attachment tomorrow and was just curious if these can even run one? I recently picked up this ym330d and have been super impressed with it.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

https://www.hoyetractor.com/BackHoe.htm


----------



## yanman330D (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey thank you for that! Was going to buy one today. Found one with a subframe it's a bit of a drive but a good deal. Also what would cause my loader bucket to get stuck after dumping a load? Was leaning towards a bad cylinder? I am new to tractors not new to wrenching


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Stuck? Like won't move? How did you free it up or did you. Lift or curl?


----------



## yanman330D (Sep 23, 2020)

So I scooped up some gravel to fill a low spot dumped it out and that was it. Wouldn't return


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If all exterior hinge points are good then I too would lean toward a cylinder locking up. If you have quick disconnects you might assure one has not come partially loose.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Might be you just need travel stops if the cylinders block the ports when fully extended. I would suspect someone removed the cylinders internal stroke limiters if that was the case "this doesn't dump enough. I'm going to fix that!"


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

yanman330D said:


> So I scooped up some gravel to fill a low spot dumped it out and that was it. Wouldn't return


Did you resolve the backhoe issue?


----------

